# First Sauerkraut



## solaryellow

Since I already make corned beef, pastrami, sausage, and sour dill pickles, sauerkraut seemed like the next logical thing to scratch off the ol' to-do list. I have used the recipe for sour dills for a couple years now from Wild Fermentation so that is where I went for a sauerkraut recipe. http://www.wildfermentation.com/resources.php?page=sauerkraut

Here is what was required.








The simplicity of this is what makes it so attractive. Kosher or sea salt and cabbage. We picked up 17 lbs of cabbage from a local farmers market. The recipe calls for 3TBS of salt for every 5 pounds of cabbage. I peeled the outside leaves off and then chopped the cabbages up. Since my cabbages were 5lbs, 5lbs, and 7lbs respectively I would put in a quarter of each chopped cabbage and then sprinkle some of the kosher salt followed by punching down the cabbage with my fist to get it packed tightly.













As I added more I could see the salt start pulling the water out of the cabbage until finally I was out of cabbage. In case you ever wonder how many liters 17lbs of cabbage is:













And then to keep the cabbage tamped down I placed a dinner plate with two quarts mason jars filled with water on top to weigh it down.







Then a towel was placed over the top of the bucket to keep any foreign objects out while the cabbage ferments. Over the next 24 hours the salt should continue to extract water from the cabbage until it is totally submerged in its own juice and lactic acid production ramps up. I am planning to leave it alone for about 3 - 4 weeks before trying the sauerkraut. I will check it daily to make sure the cabbage is submerged and skim any scum off the top.


----------



## venture

I hate that stuff with a passion!

My other half spent time in Germany and says I have to do it home made.

Link saved, and I may call on you for help.

Being one of the seemingly few people who likes a good kimchi, I should like a good kraut, being half German.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## boykjo

Yummy...................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## big casino

Hey joel, my dad showed me this little trick when he taught me to make saur kraut, I'm not sure what type of vessel you are using tho but for anyone who maybe using a crock this method works well and it also seals off your crock

find a plate that fits in your crock as best as possible then take a large bag, I use clean garbage bags and stretch 4 down over the crock so they are on up side down then I fill  them up with a gallon of water this makes an almost airtight seal across the top of your crock and helps keep the smell down, and also helps keep out any type of bug that maybe attracted to it, after I put the water in I take the top 2 bags and pull them back up and tie them but don't pull them up so tight that they pull away from the side of the crock and then I put one more bag down over the top again, also with this method I have never gotten the foam on top and the gallon of water is plenty of weight to hold everything down

I love kraut and we need to get ours canned!


----------



## chef jimmyj

I want to try a small batch as I like it but that's about it here...Thanks for the post...JJ


----------



## africanmeat

Wow it is unbelievable but i started this today i got the recipe from SQWIB it will be for 6 weeks.yours looks good .


----------



## sprky

Wow that's cool.  Good luck on your kraut.

I remember my dad trying to make kraut once and it was a total wash. Don't remember what went wrong, all I remember is the horrid smell. So I have never tried making it.


----------



## solaryellow

Venture said:


> I hate that stuff with a passion!
> 
> My other half spent time in Germany and says I have to do it home made.
> 
> Link saved, and I may call on you for help.
> 
> Being one of the seemingly few people who likes a good kimchi, I should like a good kraut, being half German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


That is interesting that you like kimchi but can't stand kraut.




boykjo said:


> Yummy...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


That part remains to be seen Joe. lol




Big Casino said:


> Hey joel, my dad showed me this little trick when he taught me to make saur kraut, I'm not sure what type of vessel you are using tho but for anyone who maybe using a crock this method works well and it also seals off your crock
> 
> find a plate that fits in your crock as best as possible then take a large bag, I use clean garbage bags and stretch 4 down over the crock so they are on up side down then I fill  them up with a gallon of water this makes an almost airtight seal across the top of your crock and helps keep the smell down, and also helps keep out any type of bug that maybe attracted to it, after I put the water in I take the top 2 bags and pull them back up and tie them but don't pull them up so tight that they pull away from the side of the crock and then I put one more bag down over the top again, also with this method I have never gotten the foam on top and the gallon of water is plenty of weight to hold everything down
> 
> I love kraut and we need to get ours canned!


I am using a 22qt container from a local restaurant supply store. Now that is a brilliant idea Harry! I am assuming that the gas is still able to pass by the bag as fermentation happens? Part of the reason it took me so long to do a batch a kraut is fear of stinking up the house. I will probably pull out the mason jars and try your garbage bag method later today. When this batch is done and if it tastes right I plan to vacuum seal it in 1lbs amounts rather than can it and stick it in the fridge. My sour dills seem to do well with that method.

Ever add any other ingredients to your kraut Harry? I wanted to toss in some onion and garlic but figured it would be best to get a baseline before I start messing with the recipe.




Chef JimmyJ said:


> I want to try a small batch as I like it but that's about it here...Thanks for the post...JJ




Good luck!




africanmeat said:


> Wow it is unbelievable but i started this today i got the recipe from SQWIB it will be for 6 weeks.yours looks good .




Great minds think alike?


sprky said:


> Wow that's cool.  Good luck on your kraut.
> 
> I remember my dad trying to make kraut once and it was a total wash. Don't remember what went wrong, all I remember is the horrid smell. So I have never tried making it.


Thanks sprky! I have read that the smell can get pretty intense.


----------



## big casino

actually no I don't add anything untill I cook it and usually just onions, and sometimes a small amount of beer, thats big around here  to mellow out the salt, I kinda like the salty flavor,

My Dad told me when he was in Germany they locals just kept there crock in the cupboard and when they wanted kraut the pulled it out, and then put it back in, said they never refrigerated it or canned it, also he said they put rye seeds in them


----------



## solaryellow

12 hours later and the liquid is up to the plate. You can see the volume of the cabbage has already shrunk by 20%.


----------



## rstr hunter

Big Casino said:


> actually no I don't add anything untill I cook it and usually just onions, and sometimes a small amount of beer, thats big around here  to mellow out the salt, I kinda like the salty flavor,
> 
> My Dad told me when he was in Germany they locals just kept there crock in the cupboard and when they wanted kraut the pulled it out, and then put it back in, said they never refrigerated it or canned it, also he said they put rye seeds in them


Likely fennel seeds which many use in rye breads.


----------



## jak757

you will love it, Joel.  I made sour pickles this year from the same site.  Then I made kraut...awesome.  I'm ready for another batch, this time will be using purple cabbage.  I eat it "raw".  fantastic!  

Also on my second batch of kimchi.  there is something addictive about fermented foods!


----------



## big casino

Rstr Hunter said:


> Likely fennel seeds which many use in rye breads.




Thank you, what ever they are I can't stand that flavor...LOL,

I don't mind it in sausages, but I do not like it on my bread and in my kraut


----------



## sausageboy

Caraway seed is what's traditionally used in sauerkraut and rye bread.


----------



## venture

This post will be a classic!

Can't wait to try it!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mrh

I have used the garbage bag method for the fermenting of the kraut too.  I highly recommend it! I usually make it in a 10 gallon crock that my Grandpa used to use.  I put a relish plate upside on the kraut and then double bag a couple garbage bags and put some water in them to help weight down the tray and it seals out to the edge of the crock.  Basically it is a airlock it will let the gasses from the fermenting out and keep anything else from getting in.  Don't hardly ever get any scum on the edges.  One year I canned 55 quarts. Good stuff!

Mark


----------



## sausageboy

I don't think garbage bags are a good idea, they're not food safe and they're prone to leaks.

I used to use zip bags full of 6% brine so if they leak it won't ruin a whole batch of kraut!

I've since switched to totally eliminating the air space in the fermentation chamber....I fill the, in most cases, 1/2 gallon canning jar all the way to the rim and top with a lid without a ring....weight on top of the lid...no air space for mold to grow. This does the same thing as the bags without any fuss. Works like a charm!


----------



## big casino

SausageBoy said:


> I don't think garbage bags are a good idea, they're not food safe and they're prone to leaks.
> 
> I used to use zip bags full of 6% brine so if they leak it won't ruin a whole batch of kraut!
> 
> I've since switched to totally eliminating the air space in the fermentation chamber....I fill the, in most cases, 1/2 gallon canning jar all the way to the rim and top with a lid without a ring....weight on top of the lid...no air space for mold to grow. This does the same thing as the bags without any fuss. Works like a charm!




We have been using the trash bag method for as long as I can remember, never had any problem, double up the bags in case of a leak, I have always been under the impression that there needs to be weight bearing down on the shredded cabbage to help break it down, we usually shred 50 to 100lbs of cabbage in a batch, what do you do with the kraut after it has fermented?


----------



## hemi

This thread has gotten plumb strange..  about a year ago I took up Kraut makin'    Because I like it.. always have..Grandma used to make it.

I revived her recipe for what she called her''fancy'' kraut.  Half red cabbage, caraway seed , apple slices and sometimes onion and/or cucumber slices.

mosta the time the cucumber slices turned to mush.

  I use the above ingredients but I also save the left over juice from my Kimchee and add it when I put it in jars.

can U spell GOOOOOOOD ?

  A friend gave me a huge stainless stock pot that is made too cheap and thin to use for a stockpot.  Works great as a kraut crock.

I use a two gallon food storage bag and fill it with a brine mixture just in case of leaks.

I think I will just use gallon pickle jars next time.  We leave it out until it tastes about right and then put the lids on just snug and refrigerate.

  I will leave a jar out on the back counter for a personal 'stash'   Aboutm the time that it smells like u stepped in something like a ''landmine''

and tracked it in...   YuMMMMM..

Slice some polish sausage on a diagonal and slice some onyons' Fry it out on the griddle inna smoker where the hotspot always is..  git out the alkaseltzer..

Damn, it is makin my mouth water...    Hemi

BTW the griddle thingie is pretty good quality for chinese stuff.  I am a machinist and I don't think i could have made it myself for less 50bucks?

Lowes..  Sizzle Q..


----------



## clyde79

been making it for my whole life, german grandparents and we were the labor 45 gallons once a year ,end result well worth it. if most people saw the funk that grows on top of the batch they would never eat it.i like big casino's trick but grandpa kraut said the funk was necessary for flavor and what he said was law


----------



## sausageboy

Big Casino said:


> We have been using the trash bag method for as long as I can remember, never had any problem, double up the bags in case of a leak, I have always been under the impression that there needs to be weight bearing down on the shredded cabbage to help break it down, we usually shred 50 to 100lbs of cabbage in a batch, what do you do with the kraut after it has fermented?


I also use a weight, but a weight isn't necessary.

Extra kraut goes in the fridge after fermenting.

I make a fresh batch every 2-3 weeks, have for almost 30 years. Family has for ages, German heritage on one side.

I keep the cabbage in the root cellar so I can always have fresh kraut, rather than a bunch of canned or frozen stuff.

I make it year 'round.


----------



## big casino

SausageBoy said:


> I also use a weight, but a weight isn't necessary.
> 
> Extra kraut goes in the fridge after fermenting.
> 
> I make a fresh batch every 2-3 weeks, have for almost 30 years. Family has for ages, German heritage on one side.
> 
> I keep the cabbage in the root cellar so I can always have fresh kraut, rather than a bunch of canned or frozen stuff.
> 
> I make it year 'round.


Really? you make saurkraut every 2 or 3 weeks? well apparently you hold to your German tradition more so than I.

If your making kraut that often why even refrigerate it? 

I have never even seen a recipe that had you ferment the cabbage in less than 6 to 8 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mind sharing that recipe I'd love to get the process over with faster


----------



## sausageboy

Big Casino said:


> Really? you make saurkraut every 2 or 3 weeks? well apparently you hold to your German tradition more so than I.
> 
> If your making kraut that often why even refrigerate it?
> 
> I have never even seen a recipe that had you ferment the cabbage in less than 6 to 8 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind sharing that recipe I'd love to get the process over with faster


It could be left out to ferment more but I don't like it super sour, so I put it in the fridge.

No special recipe really...it's more technique.

I quarter the cabbage and shred on a mandoline.

Rather than shredding the the face of the quarter, I shred parallel with the core, and only 1mm thickness...this gives a very nice texture.

I pre-salt in a container, rest for a couple hours and then pack in the 1/2 gallon canning jar.....I sometimes add other stuff like onion, apple, etc.

2 weeks fermentation.


----------



## venture

Thanks for all the posts to this thread.

I think the reason I don't like kraut is because I have never had the good stuff.

Maybe when I get done screwing up Al's wonderful Mozz, I can get busy seeing how I can ruin home made kraut or kim chi?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sqwib

Looking good guys.


----------



## dasmoke

This is how I do it.  I take quart jars.  Put one tsp. of salt in the bottom and then *pack the jar tight *with schreaded cabbage.  Then put another tsp. of salt on top.  Fill the jar with hot boiling water and put the lid on.  Do not let it seal and don't screw it on tight other wise the jar will crack and then the misses will really be mad.  Just place it on their loose.  I set the jars on an old towel and let it fermet and change the towel after a while.  When they are done bubbling after a couple of weeks, screw the lid on tight and wipe the jars down with hot soapy water.  The air temp has to be fairly warm.  Don't do it in a cold garage.  Our family and extended family has been doing it this way for years.  Very easy and my friends love it.


----------



## solaryellow

It has been about 4 weeks now and I am wondering if I may have packed it too tight. I tried some from the center and it is still a little crisp and a little sweet yet. How firm do you veteran sauerkrauters pack it down? Should it feel mostly solid?


----------



## africanmeat

I don't know mine is also a Little bit crisp and it is also 4 weeks and i did packed  it down tight.


----------



## big casino

well you crush it down with your hands and then put a weight on it, and to get some out you have to rake at it to get some we use a pasta spoon, how much salt did you use?


----------



## solaryellow

africanmeat said:


> I don't know mine is also a Little bit crisp and it is also 4 weeks and i did packed  it down tight.


Glad I am not alone. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Big Casino said:


> well you crush it down with your hands and then put a weight on it, and to get some out you have to rake at it to get some we use a pasta spoon, how much salt did you use?




I actually punched it down and it is very very tight but based on your raking description that sounds about right. 3/4 cup kosher salt for 17 lbs of cabbage. I have had to add one quart of salt water (4tsp of salt/quart) back to the brine last week due to evaporation. Ambient temp is 66* F.


----------



## big casino

ok I have never used Kosher salt, I use canning/pickling salt, and I believe  we use 3tbs to every 5lb of shredded cabbage, so I would have probably used about 10 to 11 TBS in your batch, If I remember correctly 2TBS=1/8cup? so 12 TBS should make 3/4 cup so the amount of salt seems correct,  now fresh kraut does have a bit more of a crispness to it, and it is definately not as  sour as store bought kraut, but I would give it another week or so it won't hurt it being patient


----------



## sausageboy

From a look at your pics i can see it's a bit chunky, it does take longer to finish than that which  is sliced thin and in a way that exposes the most cells.
If it's shaved at about 1mm and parallel with the core it's finished in 2-3 weeks.
I salt it and let it sweat before packing it into the fermenter. Packed as tight as possible but never pounded like some folks do, that can ruin the texture. Crispiness is good.

Reserve some of the brine from this batch for your next batch, that'll jump start it a bit.


----------



## solaryellow

SausageBoy said:


> From a look at your pics i can see it's a bit chunky, it does take longer to finish than that which is sliced thin and in a way that exposes the most cells.
> If it's shaved at about 1mm and parallel with the core it's finished in 2-3 weeks.
> I salt it and let it swept before packing it into the fermenter. Packed as tight as possible but never pounded like some folks do, that can ruin the texture. Crispiness is good.
> 
> Reserve some of the brine from this batch for your next batch, that'll jump start it a bit.




That makes sense. Kinda like the difference between curing ground meat vs whole muscle meat. Thanks!


----------



## sqwib

solaryellow said:


> It has been about 4 weeks now and I am wondering if I may have packed it too tight. I tried some from the center and it is still a little crisp and a little sweet yet. How firm do you veteran sauerkrauters pack it down? Should it feel mostly solid?





africanmeat said:


> I don't know mine is also a Little bit crisp and it is also 4 weeks and i did packed  it down tight.




I am not a veteran but I punch mine down pretty tight.
It will be crisp its raw, it will only get softer once cooked.


----------



## erain

Clyde79 said:


> been making it for my whole life, german grandparents and we were the labor 45 gallons once a year ,end result well worth it. if most people saw the funk that grows on top of the batch they would never eat it.i like big casino's trick but grandpa kraut said the funk was necessary for flavor and what he said was law



if you use the water bag method of sealing, you will not have the "funk" on top of the kraut. it is important to never peek though, it is an air tight seal and gasses will push up out and around the bag. i always  have my containers  filled with firmly tamped cabbage 3-4 inches from the top. then using double bags which i get from the meat market... they are food grade and are called venison bags up here. and fill them with brine (1.5 tablespoons canning/pickling or kosher salt to quart of water) untill they are kind of bulging over the rim of container. the reason for the brine in the bag is just in case you develop a leak, which is highly unlikly with the double bagging but sure hate to dilute a batch of kraut... will provide some links that have pics...







solaryellow said:


> I actually punched it down and it is very very tight but based on your raking description that sounds about right. 3/4 cup kosher salt for 17 lbs of cabbage. I have had to add one quart of salt water (4tsp of salt/quart) back to the brine last week due to evaporation. Ambient temp is 66* F.



have never had to add water to mine, dont even look at it until 6-8 weeks have passed and i am ready to put it up in canning jars for storage. at this time i will make some brine to put in the kettle i use to heat the kraut up in before transferring to jars, purpose so you have some liquid there and keep the kraut from scorching.



SausageBoy said:


> From a look at your pics i can see it's a bit chunky, it does take longer to finish than that which  is sliced thin and in a way that exposes the most cells.
> If it's shaved at about 1mm and parallel with the core it's finished in 2-3 weeks.
> I salt it and let it sweat before packing it into the fermenter. Packed as tight as possible but never pounded like some folks do, that can ruin the texture. Crispiness is good.
> Reserve some of the brine from this batch for your next batch, that'll jump start it a bit.



agree with the sliced thin, but for real good flavor must set longer, 6-8 weeks to let the fermented flavor develop. but i do have a question about saving some brine for sausage boy... guessing this is kinda like sourdough starter. but how do you store the brine and is it feasibble to store from one year to the next.

have included some links from kraut threads i have done in past along with one of my favorite recipes you all need to try out when you get your kraut done,

2008 kraut making
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/70908/home-made-kraut-with-qview

2008 kraut canning
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/72452/home-made-kraut-part-2-qview-hea-wd

2010 kraut making/canning
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/97465/sauerkraut-2010-step-by-step-w-qview

pierogi skillet, if you need a recipie to use some kraut in... personally i would double the bacon...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/70248/sauerkraut-bacon-pierogi-skillet

love it you are going through the effort of making your own. if it works out you will be rewarded!


----------



## jonesn4smoke

it is nice to see how diverse this site is you just gotta love it.My wifes mother taught me a way to make Kraut that totally changed the way I like it.

Put kraut in the crock pot and cook on low for a day I put it in at earley eveing and lit it cook all night

put some smoked pork hoak in when you get up. Some times I will put a small pork roast in it (But  as I said my wife is all german and she will not have that at all she doesn't like me to change her comfort food)

Then take a raw potato and grate it very fine into the krout about an hour before you eat it.

Serve over potato dumplings it will stick to your ribs all day.

Thanks again for the amout of Info here I cannot stay away for this site gotta check in or think I will miss smoething

Thanks

Ron


----------



## solaryellow

Thanks guys. I will keep checking on it.


----------



## strummer

I'm making 12 gallons now . Been going about a month now . Starting to get right where I want it . Will be canning it soon,


----------



## clyde79

we make it in 10 gallon crocks,in stages , we mash it with pounders till the juice rises,every layer we add shredded cabbage,salt,fresh dill, and caraway seeds, then cover with a clean towel then a piece of 2" thick glass with a cobblestone for weight, 6-8 weeks later we bag in quart bags. when we bag it is very dense,all of our equipment is 30 plus years old and a family tradition we do every year


----------



## becky3086

I make my sauerkraut right in my canning jars, no mess, no weighting anything down, very easy.


----------



## erain

becky3086 said:


> I make my sauerkraut right in my canning jars, no mess, no weighting anything down, very easy.



was how my mom did it too, was very good. just doesnt develop the flavor like in a bigger batch in a crock.


----------



## mr t 59874

Great that you are making your own kraut.  Rather than pickling using vinegar we have switched to doing the lactic acid - fermentation process and love the results.

Received a Harsch crock for Christmas and it has made making kraut and kimchi a breeze. No scum to deal with or contaminates from plastics to worry about with very little oder.  Although a little expensive, if you are serious about fermentation I would recommend looking into one of them.


----------



## solaryellow

I am too cheap. I have to build rather than buy unless I can get it for a steal. Plus I enjoy the challenge of that. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






My kraut came out pretty good. I am definitely using the big slicer next time to make it thinner. I also plan to employ Harry's bag solution for an airlock to avoid the scum.


----------



## ritamcd

I too have a batch going right now .. No Scum No Fuss No Muss .. Food Grade 5 gallon bucket from Lowes with lid but I loosely set the lid on top  :D a dinner plate will fit in them quite well and I use 3 full canning jars to weigh it down .. I peek everyday but no scum has developed

Why ? Kraut is full of probiotics .. they say a spoon full a day  ;) and it will help keep your system all clean preventing a lot of different stomach and intestinal issues ..


----------



## diggingdogfarm

If anyone is interested in Harsch type fermenting crocks.
The Sausagemaker sells a very similar fermenting crock that's made in Poland.
The price is considerably less than Harsch.
I've looked them over at the local Sausagemaker store and they are of excellent quality.

http://www.sausagemaker.com/fermentationpots.aspx

Martin


----------



## wiredbob

My Grandmother on my dads side used the crock to make and store hers.  She had long quit making when I came along.  My Grandfather on my mothers side put in a large crop of cabbage every year.  His method used quart jars and kosher salt.  I thought he used a liquid mixture that included vinegar to wash the salt into the jars.  I spent a lot time chopping cabbage with a knife to help that production.  Never added anything to jars but,  we cooked it with pork ribs or dumplings.  Good food fond memories.


----------



## h2osmoke

7# cabbage!!!! That would be as big as your bucket! Just saying.


----------



## ritamcd

depends on the bucket .. but generally a head of cabbage is approx 5#


----------



## diggingdogfarm

By letting the finely sliced salted cabbage sweat overnight before packing, I can get upwards to 4 lbs. in a 1/2 gallon canning jar.


~Martin


----------



## solaryellow

h2osmoke said:


> 7# cabbage!!!! That would be as big as your bucket! Just saying.




Nah. The bucket is 5 gallons. And then once cabbage is chopped and shredded, it takes about 4 quarts of space in the bucket initially. Regardless, it tastes great on exit of the bucket.


----------



## h2osmoke

solaryellow said:


> Nah. The bucket is 5 gallons. And then once cabbage is chopped and shredded, it takes about 4 quarts of space in the bucket initially. Regardless, it tastes great on exit of the bucket.




I get cabbage that size and there in the 1 1/2 pound range, I find your 7# heads are not scaled correctly. JMHO


----------



## solaryellow

h2osmoke said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. The bucket is 5 gallons. And then once cabbage is chopped and shredded, it takes about 4 quarts of space in the bucket initially. Regardless, it tastes great on exit of the bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get cabbage that size and there in the 1 1/2 pound range, I find your 7# heads are not scaled correctly. JMHO
Click to expand...



Ok. I weighed them myself on a known good scale that I use often. Might want to revise your opinion.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Looks like a heavy head of cabbage to me!




~Martin


----------



## h2osmoke

solaryellow said:


> Ok. I weighed them myself on a known good scale that I use often. Might want to revise your opinion.




I will ask my produce person and ask if he has seen 7# cabbage that small, I have the same container for comparison. I'm sure the professionals will know. :)


----------



## big casino

well not all cabbage weighs the same, some form tighter heads than others, most of the cabbage you buy at  stores will be a fast maturing hybrid variety which makes a more loose head of cabbage, varieties like Late flat dutch,  form very tight heads, and of course the tighter the head the more dense which equals more weight,

they say that the slower growing  tighter forming heads of cabbage make better kraut, I have used both  and can't remember any noticible flavor change, but the late flat dutch seemed to make more juice, but that could also possibly have been cause I grew it myself. and I harvested it right b4 I shredded it, so maybe it was holding more water.

the last time we made kraut it was store bought cabbage a 50lb sack with 9 heads in it, you do the math


----------



## mr t 59874

Some Alaska cabbages can weigh over 100 pounds.


----------



## hemi

The ones I got from a friend was a coupla freebies.  The biggest was 17 pounds.  Funny thing is that the stalk was hollow.  Made great Kraut though.

Hemi..


----------



## solaryellow

h2osmoke said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I weighed them myself on a known good scale that I use often. Might want to revise your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will ask my produce person and ask if he has seen 7# cabbage that small, I have the same container for comparison. I'm sure the professionals will know. :)
Click to expand...



Right. I am sure a produce person can look at a single picture and guess the density, calculate the shape and determine an accurate weight without using a scale or having two reference points with exact measurements to at least be able to figure out volume. Do you by chance run a unicorn ranch or have a rainbow farm?


----------



## h2osmoke

solaryellow said:


> Right. I am sure a produce person can look at a single picture and guess the density, calculate the shape and determine an accurate weight without using a scale or having two reference points with exact measurements to at least be able to figure out volume. Do you by chance run a unicorn ranch or have a rainbow farm?


I can tell from the one next to your box of salt that it's not near 7#. I've been making kraut for over 20 years so I know a thing or two about it. The last batch I made was with 4n heads that size and they were all right at 1 1/2 pounds each. JMHO Oh like I said I have that same bucket as a reference point also.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

:biggrin:


----------



## solaryellow

h2osmoke said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. I am sure a produce person can look at a single picture and guess the density, calculate the shape and determine an accurate weight without using a scale or having two reference points with exact measurements to at least be able to figure out volume. Do you by chance run a unicorn ranch or have a rainbow farm?
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell from the one next to your box of salt that it's not near 7#. I've been making kraut for over 20 years so I know a thing or two about it. The last batch I made was with 4n heads that size and they were all right at 1 1/2 pounds each. JMHO Oh like I said I have that same bucket as a reference point also.
Click to expand...



I don't get why you are so hung up on this but you have yet to offer how it is that you can estimate the density of the cabbage from a picture I posted. Maybe there is something in the water of NV that we don't have here in NC that gives you this super power? You also don't know how close the cabbage is to the bucket or the salt box. I am sure in your head the reasoning is sound and you think I am lying to everyone. Although, for the life of me I can't figure out what I would have to gain in claiming a 7lbs cabbage over a 1 1/2lbs cabbage. I did weigh each of the 3 cabbages before slicing them up so I could use the appropriate amount of salt when layering and punching them down. And while I can't say I will lose sleep tonight over you questioning what my scale said, I will say you are on the most pointless quest I have ever seen on an internet forum. I hope you get whatever fulfillment out of it that you need to continue on with life.

Your buddy,

Joel


----------



## h2osmoke

Well thats your opinion......mama said don't argue with a f...


----------



## BGKYSmoker

MMMMMMM

Is this going to be heading south next week?


----------



## solaryellow

h2osmoke said:


> Well thats your opinion......mama said don't argue with a f...



Unfortunately for you, it is a fact. Not an opinion.



nepas said:


> MMMMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> Is this going to be heading south next week?



I can bring some if you want some Rick.


----------



## ritamcd

Cabbage can get quite Large


----------



## ritamcd

http://www.alaskastatefair.org/blog/archives/208 Cabbages can grow quite large ... usually not much over 80 lbs which is the Alaskan Giant Cabbage


----------



## h2osmoke

RitaMcD said:


> http://www.alaskastatefair.org/blog/archives/208 Cabbages can grow quite large ... usually not much over 80 lbs which is the Alaskan Giant Cabbage




I never disputed the size they can grow!


----------



## h2osmoke

solaryellow said:


> Unfortunately for you, it is a fact. Not an opinion.
> 
> I can bring some if you want some Rick.




Proof is in the pudding they say, walk hard they say! :)


----------



## mr t 59874

I can easily get 12 lbs. of white cabbage + weights in my 5.5 gal. Crock.  I simply put 4 inches or so of shredded cabbage in a plastic container then pound it down with a heavy weight to break it down.  Then place in crock and press again with a potato masher, repeating until the desired level is reached.  The juice is already covering the cabbage at this time and fermentation visibly starts in less than two hours.  Regardless of the container or type of cabbage, put in as much as you can, remembering to allow for expansion.


----------



## solaryellow

h2osmoke said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, it is a fact. Not an opinion.
> 
> I can bring some if you want some Rick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof is in the pudding they say, walk hard they say! :)
Click to expand...



Yes it is. And here is your chance to display this incredible power of yours. I went back to the farmers market and picked up another head of cabbage and placed it next to the salt box. Tell me how much you think this one weighs.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Can I guess too after h2o? :biggrin:

That's the 3 lb. box of Diamond Krystal, right?

~Martin


----------



## solaryellow

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Can I guess too after h2o? :biggrin:
> 
> That's the 3 lb. box of Diamond Krystal, right?
> 
> ~Martin



Certainly. And yes, it is the 3 lbs box. :o)


----------



## DanMcG

Dang I want to play too, but I'm at a disadvantage as I don't know how tall a Diamond Krystal box is.
I'm going to guess that head is 6.3" tall and it weighs 4.01235 Lb.s

What do I win?


----------



## dennycieslinski

Now this brings back memories!! Every fall when I was growing up my parents would always take us to my grandparents farm to help harvest the cabbage and then spend a day making sourkraut.   The harvest would in most cases consist of a full trailer of cabbage which , in turn, would be shredded and packed into an old fiftyfive gallon wooden barrel. Salt, whole apples and dill seed were all that was added to the mixture.  I can still picture the archaic shredding tool and old wooden club used for packing the cabbage.  After the barrel was filled, a loosely fitting wooden cover, held down by a large rock, would be placed on top of the cabbage. The cabbage was then left to work its magic!  For the next few weeks us "youngsters" would sneak down into the cellar whenever we got the chance, and dig through the top layer of "funk" to steal a taste of the good stuff!

Thanks for the reminder of such a wonderful memory!


----------



## big casino

I used to have super powers too, until my therapist took them away


----------



## solaryellow

DennyCieslinski said:


> Now this brings back memories!! Every fall when I was growing up my parents would always take us to my grandparents farm to help harvest the cabbage and then spend a day making sourkraut.   The harvest would in most cases consist of a full trailer of cabbage which , in turn, would be shredded and packed into an old fiftyfive gallon wooden barrel. Salt, whole apples and dill seed were all that was added to the mixture.  I can still picture the archaic shredding tool and old wooden club used for packing the cabbage.  After the barrel was filled, a loosely fitting wooden cover, held down by a large rock, would be placed on top of the cabbage. The cabbage was then left to work its magic!  For the next few weeks us "youngsters" would sneak down into the cellar whenever we got the chance, and dig through the top layer of "funk" to steal a taste of the good stuff!
> 
> Thanks for the reminder of such a wonderful memory!




Apples seem to be pretty common in homemade kraut. I will have to try it. I am guessing Houghton isn't your winter home Denny.


----------



## dennycieslinski

solaryellow said:


> Apples seem to be pretty common in homemade kraut. I will have to try it. I am guessing Houghton isn't your winter home Denny.




Noooo!!  I no longer spend my winters in Houghton!  I have not seen snow in four years.  Oh,   and I haven't missed it yet.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Since this new pick is 1/3 to 1/2 smaller, I am going to say 3.75lb...Being Polish my family and I eat A LOT of Cabbage and in my late teens I worked in the Produce dept of a large Grocery Chain and have prepared Thousands of Pounds of Coleslaw in various Restaurants...So I can say with complete confidence and authority that 1.5 pound Cabbages are not only uncommon, in Grocery stores, but no bigger than a regulation Softball...You may find larger diameter Cabbages in farm markets with local loose head cabbage but large growers pack 45Lb Cases on average 15-20 per Case and this is what Restaurants and Grocery Stores get...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm

5 lbs. is my guess!!! 




~Martin


----------



## hemi

The last time I weighed a head that looked that size the only scale I could find was the one my BIL uses to weigh his bass that he loves to catch..

AND brag on..     Would U believe that head weighed 45 pounds EVEN !!    Never would have believed it if I hadn't seen it myself..


----------



## solaryellow

Since h2osmoker's magic powers and 20 years of experience have not materialized, here is the result.

This particular head of cabbage weighed in at 4lbs 7 3/4oz. Compare it to the original pic in this thread next to the salt box and based on the salt box alone you can tell it is just shy of 2/3 the size of the 7lbs head.








Check out the density of this cabbage.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I was only 12 oz off...Not bad...You sure your thumb was not on the scale?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## solaryellow

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I was only 12 oz off...Not bad...You sure your thumb was not on the scale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...JJ




One handed picture taking is not on my resume Jimmy.


----------



## ritamcd

Great posting SolarYellow !!


----------



## h2osmoke

solaryellow said:


> Since h2osmoker's magic powers and 20 years of experience have not materialized, here is the result.
> 
> This particular head of cabbage weighed in at 4lbs 7 3/4oz. Compare it to the original pic in this thread next to the salt box and based on the salt box alone you can tell it is just shy of 2/3 the size of the 7lbs head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the density of this cabbage.


I was just waiting for the pic of the scale without a cabbage on it. How did I know?


----------



## solaryellow

h2osmoke said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since h2osmoker's magic powers and 20 years of experience have not materialized, here is the result.
> 
> This particular head of cabbage weighed in at 4lbs 7 3/4oz. Compare it to the original pic in this thread next to the salt box and based on the salt box alone you can tell it is just shy of 2/3 the size of the 7lbs head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the density of this cabbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just waiting for the pic of the scale without a cabbage on it. How did I know?
Click to expand...



That's ok. We all know what kind of advice to expect from you now. Thanks for playing kiddo.


----------



## h2osmoke

Lets see the cabbage on the scale.


----------



## solaryellow

h2osmoke said:


> Lets see the cabbage on the scale.


Scroll up. You already quoted it in your post.


----------



## h2osmoke

solaryellow said:


> Scroll up. You already quoted it in your post.


Nice mod tricks changing my post.


----------



## h2osmoke

You must not have a life clinging to this post waiting for a response from me.


----------



## solaryellow

h2osmoke said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll up. You already quoted it in your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice mod tricks changing my post.
Click to expand...

Sure thing son. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








h2osmoke said:


> You must not have a life clinging to this post waiting for a response from me.


Yes. I think it is important for people to realize that there are a few "members" who don't know what they are talking about and they should be exposed for what they are. Clearly in your case, you have absolutely no clue how much a head of cabbage weighs which should call into doubt your 20 years of experience making sauerkraut. I can't even begin to tell you how many laughs your posts have garnered based on the PMs, emails and text messages I have received. Better luck finding a more defenseless target next time.


----------



## bmudd14474

h2osmoke said:


> solaryellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll up. You already quoted it in your post. :ROTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice mod tricks changing my post.
Click to expand...


You post has not been edited at all. You can try to blame the mods for you not paying attention all you what but no one edited the post.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Well..I wasn't off by too much...it's much closer to 5 lbs. than 1.5 lbs...LMAO!!!!

~Martin :biggrin:


----------



## solaryellow

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Well..I wasn't off by too much...it's much closer to 5 lbs. than 1.5 lbs...LMAO!!!!
> 
> ~Martin


You and Dan would have to split the prize Martin.


----------



## mr t 59874

Oops, In a previous post I said my Crock was 5.5 gal. Actually it's 2.5 gal. Too much gray hair.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can easily get 12 lbs. of white cabbage + weights in my 2.5 gal. Crock. I simply put 4 inches or so of shredded cabbage in a plastic container then pound it down with a heavy weight to break it down. Then place in crock and press again with a potato masher, repeating until the desired level is reached. The juice is already covering the cabbage at this time and fermentation visibly starts in less than two hours. Regardless of the container or type of cabbage, put in as much as you can, remembering to allow for expansion.


----------



## solaryellow

Mr T 59874 said:


> Oops, In a previous post I said my Crock was 5.5 gal. Actually it's 2.5 gal. Too much gray hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can easily get 12 lbs. of white cabbage + weights in my 2.5 gal. Crock. I simply put 4 inches or so of shredded cabbage in a plastic container then pound it down with a heavy weight to break it down. Then place in crock and press again with a potato masher, repeating until the desired level is reached. The juice is already covering the cabbage at this time and fermentation visibly starts in less than two hours. Regardless of the container or type of cabbage, put in as much as you can, remembering to allow for expansion.




I like your potato masher idea and am going to steal it. Thanks!


----------



## brentforsberg

I ahve always wanted to make Kraut but have not done it and used not having a crock for an excuse!  What a great set up!


----------



## ak1

A question.  Is this something I could make anytime, or do I need cold temperatures to do it.

Thanks


----------



## ritamcd

You can make it anytime so long as you have a place thats 65-70F I have some going now .. has 2 more weeks to ferment


----------



## ak1

Thank you!  I'll try making some soon.


----------



## michael ark

Cool I will have to try this. My wife loves it I just like it.:biggrin:  I changed the post with my jedi mind trick.:devil:


----------



## ritamcd

Easy Like I said cabbage salt and a bucket I got mine from lowes its a food grade bucket so you have nothing to worry about


----------



## mr t 59874

If you are just getting started, I recommend this inexpensive guide.


Tom


----------



## diggingdogfarm

The Marianski's recently released a new book, it's okay, but you can fairly easily find most of the info in it online. The paperback edition is over priced, IMHO.
There isn't a lot you need to know to make sauerkraut and the like, which probably explains why it's only a 78 page book! LOL

Sauerkraut, Kimchi, Pickles & Relishes by Stanley and Adam Marianski



~Martin :smile:


----------



## solaryellow

Or http://wildfermentation.com/ is still free.


----------



## mr t 59874

Michael,

I have both paperbacks.  I found the one Diggin mentioned was better for kimchee than kraut.  The wildfermentation that solaryellow mentioned although informative was a little vague in my opinion.  Of the three I think the paperback I suggested is the one that will give you a good overall understanding of the fermentation process and the importance of the correct salt content and temperature for a consistent end product. Of course you may glean something from all.  Good luck on your venture whatever equipment or process you use, it will be a adventure.  Keep good notes as they will be priceless in the future.


----------



## ironhorse07

I just stumbled on this thread. My German side of the family always grew cabbage and made kraut every year, what memories. We always sliced the cabbage on an old kraut slicer, that'll give you a workout, watch your fingers! Then they would put 1 tsp of sugar in the bottom of the crock (for the 10lb crock)  then some salt (by eye), then start packing in the cabbage with a home made kraut stomper that was made from white oak that came off of a pallet skid. Layer cabbage,  some salt, keep going until crock is full, finish with salt. Salt was always by eye. It was always stomped pretty tight so there was some good juice by the time you were 1/3 of the way up they would just sample the juice on the way up to make sure the salt was right. Put a wood disk on top and weigh it down with a special rock that was only used for kraut. Cover with a clean cloth, keep the scum cleaned off, after about 6 weeks your done. I was told the sugar helped jump start the fermentation. That's my kraut story.  Need to make some.

Also, I get cabbages every year from an old German here in town. I can't ever remember what variety they are not Dutch but every bit as big. 15 - 17 lbs.

Thanks for reading.

Doug


----------

